# My 9.1 setup



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

BlueRay + CDP = OPPO BDP93 
AV Amp = Onkyo TX-NR3008
Power Amp = ClassDAudio 2xSDS258 DIY 4x250W into 8 ohms 

Speakers:
Front L/R = KEF Q700 with Soundcare Superspikes
Center = KEF Q600C
Surround = KEF KHT 3005SE 4 x Satelitte + Emotiva UAC-6.2 Ceiling
SUBs = Rythmik F12SE with Soundcare Superspikes + KEF KHT 3005SE Snail Sub


----------

